# Salt Fork Lake Condition



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Can anyone provide me with info on the lake condition? High? Muddy? Water temp? Thanks.


----------



## JJBass08 (Apr 21, 2018)

Not sure how much it changed but I was out there Monday. Water temp on main lake was 52-54 and the warmest was 58 at the shallows of a few coves. Caught several bass including a nice smallmouth by morning glory. Every cove had bass but all were tight to cover. Water was up a little but not horrible.


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

I had 56 degrees in cabin bay water was up all fish caught in 8 to 12 ft of water


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks looking to do some shore line fishing Sunday and was wondering if water was to high


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

Any weeds growing there this year?


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

No weeds growing yet. I fished on Sunday from 3-6PM. The lake was still very high(my guess 3-4' above pool) but water was warmer.(55-56 degrees). I caught 5 Crappie. 2 had eggs. Maybe next week I will get out on the boat.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

BABS said:


> No weeds growing yet. I fished on Sunday from 3-6PM. The lake was still very high(my guess 3-4' above pool) but water was warmer.(55-56 degrees). I caught 5 Crappie. 2 had eggs. Maybe next week I will get out on the boat.


Thanks for the update BABS!


----------

